# [not-really-solved] i865 using direct rendering?

## zieloo

I wonder if it's possible to enable direct rendering (to speed up OpenGL based applications) on such chipset.

My glxinfo:

```
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 4.0.4

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess
```

My motherboard is an Asrock i865GV with Extreme Graphics2 if you want to know:P

glxgears do 150-220 fps.Last edited by zieloo on Thu Apr 21, 2005 6:49 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## idkwiam187

Here's how I have gotten direct rendering on my i845G (they use the same driver).

1. I compiled agpgart for my board into the kernel (not as a module).

2. I compiled in the direct rendering from the kernel (NOTE: This will only work for a 2.6 kernel, if you are using 2.4 DO NOT do this, use the x11-drm package from portage instead).

3. Made sure my xorg.conf was using the "i810" driver in the Device section and that the "glx" and "dri" modules were loaded with the proper permissions.  

Reboot after everything is set up and you should be good to go.  I have had loads of experience with this board, both on my computer and with helping others, so if you have any questions, just post them here or PM me and I will be happy to help!

BTW: glxgears gives me ~500-520fps, so yours should do at least that or better (1024x768@60Hz).

----------

## zieloo

1, 2) Agpgart and direct render in my 2.6.7-ck5 kernel is built-in.

3) 

```
Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Videocard0"

   [i]Driver      "i810"[/i]

   VendorName  "Videocard vendor"

   Videoram    16384

   BoardName   "Intel 810"

EndSection
```

```
Section "DRI"

   Group        0

   Mode         0666

EndSection
```

```
Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "fbdevhw"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection
```

Note:) Still using Xfree!

Thanks of a fast answer!

----------

## Necro

I can't find agpgart and direct rendering in my kernel anywhere

could you give me the path in the kernel config menu?

----------

## zieloo

```
Device Drivers -> Character devices -> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

Device Drivers -> Character devices -> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)
```

----------

## idkwiam187

 *zieloo wrote:*   

> 1, 2) Agpgart and direct render in my 2.6.7-ck5 kernel is built-in.
> 
> 3) 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I have a few things you can try:

1) If you copy/pasted your info, change "Videoram" to "VideoRam".  I don't know whether this was a typo or not, or if it even matters, but I mention it just to be sure.

2)Some people have run into problems with "dri" in the Module section and "DRI" in "Section "DRI"".  Try changing them both to all lowercase (that's how I have it, just to be sure).

3) I know this is a newbie mistake, but make sure to run "opengl-update xfree"

That's about all I can think of for now.  Let me know how it goes.

----------

## zieloo

I've done exactly what you've said and:

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 865G 20021115

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 4.0.4[/code]

but glxgears in 1024x678x24@60Hz:

```
286 frames in 5.0 seconds = 57.200 FPS
```

which is not what i expected... The values are now a little bit higher (before it was 40-47fps).

----------

## idkwiam187

That's odd, my OpenGL version is 1.2 Mesa 6.1.  I wonder if this has anything to do with me using X.Org and you using XFree.  Have you tried X.Org?

----------

## zieloo

No, and DO NOT plan to try...

Well, the number of frames maybe isn't very high, but all the opengl apps run a lot faster than before (ex. quake3)...

----------

## idkwiam187

Are you running glxgears fullscreen at that resolution?  If so, then that is decent (mine is a little higher -- ~62).  When I quoted that resolution, I only meant that that was my desktop resolution; I was running glxgears at the default window size.

And really, all that matters is the performance in games.  I have been told many times not to look to glxgears as a benchmark (even though linux lacks a good standard benchmark other than that) but just to look for an increase in it after direct rendering is enabled.

----------

## zieloo

Yeah, I know that glxgears are only for checking whether direct render is on or off.. 

I've done what you've said and I can see a great improvement in the speed of many (actually - all I tried;P) OpenGL apps.

The example I want to talk about is quake3 (this game really sucks, but whatever...). In 800x600 mode (without any special effect and with low textures details) it's very laggy, mouse movements are slow and jumpy... In 640x480 is just fine and even possible to add some effects:). For sure the graphic card is not powerfull enough (up to 32Mb shared memory), but here this game performs worse than in C466MHz with 16Mb graphics on WinBloze...

Anyway - without you I would never manage to do this, so thank you!

----------

## idkwiam187

No problem.  I enjoy helping people with Linux and especially this fscking graphics chip that took me so long to get working.  If you want to try some other things to make graphics performance even better, I suggest trying something like fluxbox or another low-resource WM just to run games under.  You might even want to try running the game directly from console using

```
xinit /path/to/game
```

It wont get you much in terms of added performance, but its something and these chipsets need all the help they can get.  Good luck and happy gaming!

----------

## zieloo

Well, I'm not a gaming-guy, but will experiment of course;P.

BTW: Fluxbox is good not only for games! :Razz: 

[By now checked quake3, supertux(this game kicks ass:P) and tuxracer]

Thankx one more time!

----------

## zieloo

Let's say the problem is not fully solved yet.

Here's the continuation:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-326593-highlight-.html

I'd appreciate any help.

----------

